# UPC Wireless Modem - Parental/ User Control Setup



## States (28 Sep 2011)

I've been attempting to put in place the Parental and User control functions on the UPC wireless router (Cisco epc 2425).  The user guide is pretty useless at explaining how it work - it just tells you how to input the required field information.  

I've got to a point where a user needs to input a username & password when they go access a website, but even with the correct information input, the user doesn't get to the website.  

I'm also looking to restrict the time duration on-line and to pick a time range when users can be online.  I see that this can be setup in the router's setting but not sure how this is enabled.

Does anyone have any experience of setting these up or can you point me in the right direction?

Many thanks in advance.


----------

